# OBS Crius RTA



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

So I got my new Crius 2 in last week, and was asked to provide some feedback by @Silver once I have used it a bit, so here goes:

Pro's:

Beautiful tank imo, gold plated deck, great looking drip tip.
Feels like good quality in my opinion, I like what I see.
So easy to wick a guide dog could do it. Will have more feedback once I have to re-coil regarding the one screw zirconia post for the coil mounting.
Excellent cloud production and a smooth vape. Have been running it on the Therion 75 with the stock coil of .43 at 35 watts.
Excellent flavour overall.
Not too heavy on juice.
No leaking issues with bottom airflow during use or filling.
Easy side fill option.
Very airy tank, but airflow setting can cater for most imo, but not a MTL contender? I do direct lung so no problem there.
Airflow adjustment is very smooth and you can play around quite a bit
Cons:

It is a bit noisier than my Nano's, but not overly so, so not sure if it is a con.
I may need another one.
One of the Nano's may be relegated to the bench due to insufficient mod space.
I think this will be popping up in my day to day rotation more often, and may even become the main tank in the arsenal for day to day use. Anyone else using one, I would appreciate your view and feedback on this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/12/17)

Thanks for sharing your views @Room Fogger 
Sounds like a great tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/12/17)

**sigh** 

Atomiser no 14, here I come...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/12/17)

Quick question @Room Fogger - did you get the RTA or the RDTA? And if you got one and not the other, why? I.e. if you got the RTA, why not the RDTA or vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> **sigh**
> 
> Atomiser no 14, here I come...


He he he, there seems to always be that 1 more, then you are done. I have personally used that one 4 times this month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Quick question @Room Fogger - did you get the RTA or the RDTA? And if you got one and not the other, why? I.e. if you got the RTA, why not the RDTA or vice versa.


I got the rta, didn't know there was a rdta Crius. I love my OBS tanks, so it was a no brainer to me. RDTA's are a bit of a PITA for me with regards to wicking etc, and filling. The RTA is as straight forward as you can get, and sits proud next to my Zeus on flavour imo, and it gives me great clouds, so what more can I ask for. Enjoying the experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

Quick update, its twins! I liked no 1 so much I decided a "from me to me" would be in order. Tank with its deck exposed, coil came pre- installed.




Pulsed, came out at .41 ohms, wicked and nearly ready to go.



The twins, ready for action. It's going to be a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (22/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> So I got my new Crius 2 in last week, and was asked to provide some feedback by @Silver once I have used it a bit, so here goes:
> 
> Pro's:
> 
> ...


I bought this a while back as I love all things OBS and found it a bit wanting.You can't homer every time at bat,so into the box it went.It is a beauty in design and EZ to set up.So something made me bring it out for a try and I watched a couple of videos on wicking and coil placement. Threw on a pre wrapped .97 Clapton, wicked as advised and filled with Crack Pie one of my faves.Vapeing at 45 watts in hog heaven!Second time was the charm for this baby and I'm ready to refill it if I could only put it down long enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/9/18)

kev mac said:


> I bought this a while back as I love all things OBS and found it a bit wanting.You can't homer every time at bat,so into the box it went.It is a beauty in design and EZ to set up.So something made me bring it out for a try and I watched a couple of videos on wicking and coil placement. Threw on a pre wrapped .97 Clapton, wicked as advised and filled with Crack Pie one of my faves.Vapeing at 45 watts in hog heaven!Second time was the charm for this baby and I'm ready to refill it if I could only put it down long enough.


Mine has been benched, or should that be boxed for quite some time, due to my shift to more restricted lung and MTL. But while I had it running it really oozed flavour. Also liked that the airflow could come right down. May be time to dust it off and let it growl for a while again. Startied on using the nano’s again as well. Still some of my favorite RTA’s around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

